# Cough



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

Took Rambo to the vet for his 2nd vac yesterday and what sounded like dry heaving turned out to be cough. The vet did a blood test and found his white blood cells slightly higher than the red cell. Informed us that it could be a sign of infection and subscribed antibiotics. Please take your puppies to the vet if something does not feel right or sound like a common thing as you will never know. I am usually a paranoid person when it comes to my kids and puppies health and wanted to take him to the vet earlier. Should have followed my instincts. 

Furthermore, as Rambo is on Nutri Edge dog food for all stages of life, my vet asked me to put him on Puppy food. Ended getting Royal Canin Mini Indoor Junior as read many reviews by a few chihuahua owners and there seem to be no cons. He was on Lamb and Rice and now Royal Canin is chicken. The pet store lady also informed me on how, even dogs with allergies do not seem to have a problem with this brand and I must add that it is pretty pricey for a 1.5kg bag compared to Nutri Edge which was grain free.

Rambo loves his chicken meal and pick out the chicken kibbles and leaves the lamb meal. So much for introducing him slowly as per switching food instructions.

Well what's important is that he loves his meals, recovers from his cough and becomes and healthy and happy puppy. It's lovely to see him run behind the kids to play. He whines as soon as he spots them whenever he is in his crate but discipline comes first so my poor baby has to stay in his crate until he calms down.


----------



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

*Cough Cured*

Rambo's cough is totally cured and he is enjoying himself immensely. Giving him his 2nd vac this weekend. It is really nice to see him run around happily with his ball.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is he doing on Royal Canin? A grain free 4-5 star food is best for little chi's. I use Fromm, Acana, Now, and even Authority grain free (PetSmart's food--rated 'highly desirable). Glad that he is now all better from his cough.


----------



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

He is doing good on Royal Canin. He gets hyperactive after eating and I am guessing it is because, being puppy food, it is packed with nutrients needed for puppies compared to Nutri Edge for all stages of life. His mouth smells though. I am planning to change his food to grain free once this is done which will take about another 2 months as my Rambo will be bigger and would have got all the puppy nutrients from Royal Canin. He loves the food as well and the kibbles are small and easy for him to eat without having me soak it for long in water. I had to do that with Nutri Edge as the kibbles was bigger and it was hard for Rambo to bite it.


----------



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

He seems smelly and shedding quite a bit. It could be the food as some suggested. The problem is he does not eat his lamb and loves his chicken meal. I may try NOW. Thanks for the info....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Many vets just aren't very knowledgeable about dog food. It was good of your vet to recommend you change food IMO, but not for the reason he gave. There is nothing wrong with foods for all life stages, and in fact most 4 & 5 star brands are all life stages foods. Just be sure to feed your puppy the amount of food it instructs on the bag for puppies.

The reason I believe it was good for the vet to suggest the change is the ingredients in your original food. Of the first 5 ingredients, the first one is lamb meal (acceptable) the next 3 are carbohydrates (unacceptable in this amount for sure IMO) and the 5th is fish meal. Your puppy is getting mostly rice, oat, and potato--not meat. The choice of Royal Canin is no different if not worse. Of the first 5 ingredients, the first one is chicken meal(acceptable) and the 3rd is chicken fat(?). All the others are corn of some kind(most likely the cause of your dog's itching and smell). There are so many great 4 and 5 star choices in dog food that would go for your puppy and would most likely be much cheaper than Royal Canin. Please don't be afraid of foods that say all life stages--just feed your puppy the amount that is given for its age.

I have added a link to dogfoodadvisor.com which is an excellent site for finding a dog food that would work for you. Good luck! 

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Lulu's mom. Your feedback was really helpful. Thanks for the link as well.


----------

